# Cheveux dans l'écran !!!



## sebaurel (4 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Comme le titre l'indique, j'ai des cheveux qui poussent dans l'écran de mon powerbook.
Au début il y en avait un petit en bas, pas très génant, puis il en est venus un grand en plein milieux !! 

C'est pas un des miens, il est trop long ; c'est pas un de ma femme, trop court ; C'est pas un de mon fils, pas blond ; c'est peut-être un de ma fille, mais elle n'a que trois mois, donc elle n'y a pas touché ! Mon powerbook utiliserait-il de la lotion capilaire ?

Comment les virer, Par ou sont-ils rentrés ? 
Comment éviter que d'autres ne reviennent ?


----------



## darkbeno (4 Octobre 2006)

Attends une seconde... N'aurais-tu pas installer le logiciel iCheveux sur ton powerbook ? Parce que dans ce cas, c'est normal, c'est un bug de la première version ; télécharge la mise à jour 1.0.1, et les cheuveux pousseront à l'extérieur, derrière l'écran, comme c'est prévu à l'origine...


----------



## Vondutch (4 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> Attends une seconde... N'aurais-tu pas installer le logiciel iCheveux sur ton powerbook ? Parce que dans ce cas, c'est normal, c'est un bug de la première version ; télécharge la mise à jour 1.0.1, et les cheuveux pousseront à l'extérieur, derrière l'écran, comme c'est prévu à l'origine...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

Une photo?


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une photo?



Les photos c'est dans la gallerie des Autoportraits : on peut fusionner ?


----------



## Soueb (4 Octobre 2006)

sebaurel a dit:


> Comment les virer, Par ou sont-ils rentrés ?
> Comment éviter que d'autres ne reviennent ?


 
Lol, emmène ton ecran chez le coiffeur !!! (dire qu'il y a des stars qui payent des fortunes pour avoir quatre mèches blondes...)


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

Encore un qui a une maîtresse, qui a batifolé avec elle sur le bureau et compte sur nous pour trouver les arguments à balancer à sa femme.
:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Ou alors t'as laissé tomber de la potion de Panoramix sur ton PB ...


----------



## philire (4 Octobre 2006)

Moi je te raserais toute la famille, y aurait plus de problème.


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2006)

J'ai obtenu *une copie d'&#233;cran*


je sais c'est vieux mais bon, la tentation...


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> je sais c'est vieux mais bon, la tentation...


je l'aime bien celui la aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

sebaurel a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est pas un des miens, il est trop long ; c'est pas un de ma femme, trop court ; C'est pas un de mon fils, pas blond ; c'est peut-&#234;tre un de ma fille, mais elle n'a que trois mois, donc elle n'y a pas touch&#233; ! Mon powerbook utiliserait-il de la lotion capilaire ?



Tu te les grattes, des fois? ...


----------



## darkbeno (4 Octobre 2006)

On rigole, on rigole (c'est vrai que c'est marrant &#224; la base) mais bon, quand Sebaurel va se reconnecter il va pas &#234;tre bien avanc&#233; quant aux cheveux de sa maitresse coinc&#233;s derri&#232;re son &#233;cran... :rateau: 

Sebaurel, &#224; mon avis, faut d&#233;monter... Va faire un tour ici, &#231;a va t'aider si tu veux d&#233;monter toi-m&#234;me, et si tu veux pas mettre les mains dans le camboui, direction un pro...


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Un bon test ADN et on en parle plus ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Encore un qui a une ma&#238;tresse, qui a batifol&#233; avec elle sur le bureau et compte sur nous pour trouver les arguments &#224; balancer &#224; sa femme.
> :mouais:



Dans ce cas, la solution est l&#224; : 
1 - Choisir une actrice que sa femme aime bien (voir &#233;ventuellement Desperate Housewife pour le bel &#233;chantillon de couleurs capillaires propos&#233
2 - Admirer la couleur de cheveux de l'actrice choisie (prendre soin de bien choisir le ton appropri&#233; &#224; la couleur du cheveux qui s'est gliss&#233; dans le mac)
3 - Ne pas tarir d'&#233;loge que la couleur de cheveux en question.
4 - Petit compliment pour flatter l'&#233;go : "Tu sais ch&#233;rie, &#231;a t'irait mieux qu'&#224; elle" 

Le tour est jou&#233;. Ne me remerciez pas


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, la solution est là :
> Le tour est joué. Ne me remerciez pas



C'est un piège hein ? :mouais:


----------



## Charly777 (4 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> Sebaurel, à mon avis, faut démonter... Va faire un tour ici, ça va t'aider si tu veux démonter toi-même, et si tu veux pas mettre les mains dans le camboui, direction un pro...



Le soucis c'est que avec ce lien il démonte la coque arrière mais pas la dalle or le cheveux est bien dans la dalle.
Pour avoir vite fais une recherche le démontage de la dalle est très vivement déconseillé, une histoire comme quoi les plaques du rétroéclairage ne se remettent pas correctement du coup, le rétroéclairage est totalement aléatoire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2006)

sebaurel a dit:


> Comment les virer, Par ou sont-ils rentr&#233;s ?
> Comment &#233;viter que d'autres ne reviennent ?



Ils &#233;taient s&#251;rement d&#233;j&#224; l&#224; lors de ton achat dans ce cas, tu sais ce qu'il te reste &#224; faire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ils étaient sûrement déjà là lors de ton achat dans ce cas, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire



On a bien retrouvé une dent dans un choux à la crème... Et parfois même une c****** dans le potage...


----------



## samoussa (4 Octobre 2006)

sebaurel a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme le titre l'indique, j'ai des cheveux qui poussent dans l'&#233;cran de mon powerbook.
> Au d&#233;but il y en avait un petit en bas, pas tr&#232;s g&#233;nant, puis il en est venus un grand en plein milieux !!
> ...



ta femme te trompe avec un surfer! (qui en plus se permet d'utiliser ton pbook en ton absence) Y'a de quoi se faire des cheveux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> ta femme te trompe avec un surfer!



Ou avec un lapin angora... :sick:


----------



## samoussa (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ou avec un lapin angora... :sick:



y'a des fois...c'est visuel ! :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ou avec un lapin angora... :sick:



Et pourquoi un lapin angora plus qu'un yak ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y'a des fois...c'est bestial.:love: 

Mais tibomon a raison, ces cheveux sont certainement l&#224; depuis le montage ('tain Apple ils emploient des yaks pour monter les powerbooks ? ).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pourquoi un lapin angora plus qu'un yak ?



Parce que le yak en a une.... Bref... La charte, etc...


----------



## sebaurel (4 Octobre 2006)

Je ne pensais pas qu'un cheveux pouvait faire couler autant d'encre !




Et en plus, j'ai deux pixels qui viennent de mourir ! 

En effet, je suis pas plus avancé, et démonter c'est pas top, surtout qu'il est encore sous garantie. Et comme le dit Charly777 les cheveux sont dans la dalle.




C'est un portable qui viens du refurb, peut-être qu'il sagit d'un modèle avec un disfonctionnement de l'écran. Le technicien a fait la réparation à l'arrache (de cheveux).

Je vais appeler le service après-vente : "Bonjour, j'ai des cheveux qui pousse dans mon écran, que dois-je faire ?"
Je vais quand même posé ma question au revendeur du coins, mais connaissant son point de vue sur le refurb et même sur l'apple-store en général, je connais déjà sa réponse !

J'entend déjà les moqueries de mes amis "tiend, y a pas que dans la main que t'as un poil !" et heureusement que je parle pas avec un cheveux sur la langue !


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2006)

Fa f'est fûr, y a un f'veux fur ton écran !!!! :hein:


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2006)

fou fa fe foi pas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

Imaginons...

Je bouffe le cresson (Je dis bien imaginons) de la grosse d'un des beef-noses qui poste sur ces forums que je vénère... Disons que la grosse en question et son paille se soient égarés par mégarde sur mon île de beauté à moi... 
Bon, une fois leur semaine de location écoulée, ils rentrent peinards dans leur clapier de leur coin de merde, et se remettent à roucouler en vase clos comme il se doit...
Je décide de poster dans le coin de ce cher vieux Alèm, un autoportrait bien classe comme je les affectionne... Je transfère peinard ma tof' sur ma bécane jolie ; j'ouvre'Toshop®... Et là?...
Qu'est ce que je vois? ... Hmmmm?
J'ai encore un poil de la grosse sus-citée entre les dent... 
Enfer et damnation!!!
Ô rage!!! Ô désespoir!!! Ô putain de DocEvil!!!


Vous croyez quoi?
Que je vais ouvrir un thread pour pleurer ma misère?


Non!!!! Non non non non...
Mes ancêtres me regardent avec leur admirable et respectable stoïcisme.. Ce qu'ils ont enduré n'est rien par rapport à ce poil qui ne mérite qu'un bon coup de fil dentaire...


Nous sommes comme ça, nous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

... Ah, oui ; j'oubliais... Je ne vous aime pas

Bisous

Patou :love:


----------



## sebaurel (5 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Imaginons...
> 
> Je bouffe le cresson (Je dis bien imaginons) de la grosse d'un des beef-noses qui poste sur ces forums que je vénère... Disons que la grosse en question et son paille se soient égarés par mégarde sur mon île de beauté à moi...
> Bon, une fois leur semaine de location écoulée, ils rentrent peinards dans leur clapier de leur coin de merde, et se remettent à roucouler en vase clos comme il se doit...
> ...



Mais si, mais si...
Regarde bien, je me suis fait une copie d'écran ! 





Diantre il est toujours là, le bougre ne veut pas partir. 

Avez-vous, ne serait-ce qu'une minute, subit le supplice d'être chatouillé par un cheveux ?
Imaginez que celui-ci soit sur une partie que vous regardez le plus. (Je parle bien dun cheveu ou poil isolé !! Pas d'une touffe !!) Imaginez que votre il commence à chatouiller de l'intérieur !
IMAGINEZ !!! Le châtiment que je subis. Et pour citer plus haut, je n'ai même plus envie de cresson. Alors vous pouvez me haïr, cela ne m'atteint pas !

Je m'en vais, seul avec mon cheveu sous le bras, bien à labri dans son étui d'aluminium.

N'empèche que ça craint quand même !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2006)

*Well, well, well...
Hum hum hum...
Bon, entre nous... Tu le fais expr&#232;s pour la jouer "Stylish" (ce que je peux comprendre, vu le nombre de MacUsers rescap&#233;s de tout que je peux fr&#233;quenter - y'a un genre d'&#233;cole, tu sais...) ; ou alors tu es encore plus atomis&#233;  de la tronche  que ce que j'aurais pu envisager... ce qui, entre nous soit dit, n'est pas si grave que &#231;a, mais qui me pousse &#224; porter le d&#233;bat dans une dimension parall&#232;le qui risque fort d'appara&#238;tre comme assez herm&#233;tique pour le commun qui fr&#233;quente ces lieux... Tu me dis, mon amour... Je t'aime ; je peux m'adapter... :love: *


----------



## sebaurel (5 Octobre 2006)

Heuuuu, on va dire...  on va en rester là hein ?
Moi mon cheveu, toi ton cresson ! Malgré que je sois plus cresson, mais bon... les goûts et les couleurs...



N'empèche que :love: !
Ben oui, tout s'adapte dans la vie, suffit d'avoir le bon embout (dixit : un prof de science)

N'empèche que ça craint quand même pour mon cheveu ! Je sais, je sais, le débat est au dessus maintenant, mais ce serait bien de le faire redescendre à la racine ! 

Hein, plus bas, oui... plus bas...     là...    ouii,  
:rose: houpss, je mégarres!

Merci quand même !


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas à Patochman que ça arriverait, d'avoir des cheveux en trop sur l'écran !


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2006)

sebaure a dit:
			
		

> N'empèche que ça craint quand même pour mon cheveu ! Je sais, je sais, le débat est au dessus maintenant, mais ce serait bien de le faire redescendre à la racine !



À mon avis, c'est un problème connu d'angoisse metstawifique : ton mac est un angoissé, ça arrive statistiquement, c'est lié à la mécanique quantique et au principe d'incertitude d'Heisenberg. T'as pas de chance, c'est tombé sur toi.

Et donc, ton mac angoisse, et, c'est normal, il se fait des cheveux.

Pour te consoler dans ton affliction, dis-toi que d'autres cas plus gênants peuvent se rencontrer, par exemple, le coût du mac qui a un poil dans la main : il te met trois plombes pour ouvrir l'oeil et en plus il est vitreux (sans compter qu'en plus, il est bruyant : il n'arrête pas de ronfler). J'ai connu quelqu'un qui est tombé sur ce type de dérive : il a du se séparer du mac, on vit une triste époque !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Ah, oui ; j'oubliais... Je ne vous aime pas
> 
> Bisous
> 
> Patou :love:


Moi non plus.


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Ah, oui ; j'oubliais... Je ne vous aime pas
> 
> Bisous
> 
> Patou :love:



ON est combien dans le même cas ???


----------



## Basvil (8 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour
ça pousse toujours?
Sans blaguer il pourrait s'agir de moississures donc on attend une photo.


----------



## samoussa (8 Octobre 2006)

Basvil a dit:


> Bonjour
> ça pousse toujours?
> Sans blaguer il pourrait s'agir de moississures donc on attend une photo.



Ta blague est un peu rasoir


----------

